# Sticky  Show Breeders



## Lacie's Mom

I have noticed that we've recently had a lot of negative threads about Show Breeders and have a handful of things I would like to address.

1. Show Breeders breed and show as a hobby -- this is not something they do to make a living. Those are the Puppymills and BYBs.

2. When Show Breeders breed a littler, it is in hopes that the litter will produce the next great Show Dog. Show Breeders do not breed to produce PETS. Often Show Breeders will sell puppies as pets because the puppy doesn't represent what they want to put in the Show Ring (there can be many reasons for this). When that happens, the Breeder will sell the puppy as a Pet with a limited AKC registration. 

3. Most Pet Buyers have decided they want a puppy NOW. There are a few Pet Buyers that know the breeder they want a puppy from and are willing to wait until something comes along. It could be 1-3 years of waiting. But, imho, most Pet Buyers wants a puppy in the very near future and are unwilling to wait. Please do not get upset with a Show Breeder just because he/she doesn't have a puppy available for you. Remember that their primary goal is to better the breed by producing Show Dogs.

4. Show Breeders are human just like everyone else. They have off days when it is inconvenient to talk to a prospective buyers. They can be rude just as everyone can be. They are just people too. Just as a buyer might get a bad feeling about a Breeder, a Breeder can also get a bad feeling about a buyer. But overall, they love talking about their breed and helping a prospective buyer, even if they don't have something available for you. They will try to help you find a puppy that will be a good fit for you.

5. Even though you may have your heart set on a specific breed, your home, lifestyle, etc. may not be right for that particular breed of dog. A reputable Show Breeder will know what the breed is best suited for. For example, some breeds are not good with small children, some breeds would not work well in an apartment because they need lots of exercise, some breeds would not do well being left alone for 9-10 hours a day while the owner is at work. It is the Breeder's responsibility to make certain that their puppies go into the right environment where the puppies will thrive. Please don't be offended if a Breeder tells you that your situation isn't a good fit for that particular breed. The Breeder probably is correct.

6. Remember that Show Breeders go to dog shows almost every weekend. It may be convenient for you to call on the weekend, but it is inconvenient for the Breeders. I recommend calling on Tuesday or Wednesday. That is usually the best time for a show breeder. On Thursday or Friday, the Breeder is usually getting ready to go to the show and on Monday, the Breeder is busy bathing dogs for the week.

7. Many, many, many Show Breeders work outside the home in a job/career. Breeding is a hobby to them, so please remember to be considerate of their time. In addition, many small Show Breeders produce only 1-2 litters a year, and since, Maltese litters are usually small, they may not have ANY Pet Puppies available.

8. If approaching a Show Breeder or Handler at a dog show, remember that they are usually busy getting their dog(s) ready for the show ring. Make sure to wait until AFTER the breed has shown to talk to the Breeder or Handler. Let them concentrate on what they're doing in getting their dog(s) ready.

9. Don't be upset that Breeders talk to each other. Remember, if you're calling about a pet puppy and the Breeder doesn't currently have a litter or isn't expecting one soon, he/she will probably contact several of their Show Breeder friends on your behalf.

Overall, 99.9% of Show Breeders are wonderful people. But, they are human and have a life outside of breeding and raising puppies. Show Breeders study, study, study to do the best they can in producing well breed puppies that are healthy, happy and fit the breed standard.

But, because Show Breeders are human -- they aren't perfect. As in all things, some are better than others. Some you may "click" with and some you may not.

SM is dedicated primarily to the pet owner. Most pet owners have little experience with Show Breeders. I was a top Breeder for more than 25 years (Lhasa Apsos) and I hope that this information provides a little more insight into your Show Breeder experiences.


----------



## Orla

Excellent post Lynn!


----------



## LexiMom

:ThankYou::goodpost: Well said Lynn


----------



## SammieMom

Lynn
Can a person be a 'reputable' breeder and NOT show their dogs? I get confused on this one.


----------



## SammieMom

One more ?, how do you know if they are really showing?


----------



## allheart

Lacie's Mom said:


> I have noticed that we've recently had a lot of negative threads about Show Breeders and have a handful of things I would like to address.
> 
> 1. Show Breeders breed and show as a hobby -- this is not something they do to make a living. Those are the Puppymills and BYBs.
> 
> 2. When a Show Breeders breeds a littler, it is in hopes that the litter will produce the next great Show Dog. Show Breeders do not breed to produce PETS. Often Show Breeders will sell puppies as pets because the puppy doesn't represent what they want to put in the Show Ring (there can be many reasons for this). When that happens, the Breeder will sell the puppy as a Pet with a limited AKC registration.
> 
> 3. Most Pet Buyers have decided they want a puppy NOW. There are a few Pet Buyers that know the breeder they want a puppy from and are willing to wait until something comes along. It could be 1-3 years of waiting. But, imho, most Pet Buyers wants a puppy in the very near future and are unwilling to wait. Please do not get upset with a Show Breeder just because he/she doesn't have a puppy available for you. Remember that their primary goal is to better the breed by producing Show Dogs.
> 
> 4. Show Breeders are human just like everyone else. They have off days when it is inconvenient to talk to a prospective buyers. They can be rude just as everyone can be. They are just people too. Just as a buyer might get a bad feeling about a Breeder, a Breeder can also get a bad feeling about a buyer. But overall, they love talking about their breed and helping a prospective buyer, even if they don't have something available for you. They will try to help you find a puppy that will be a good fit for you.
> 
> 5. Even though you may have your heart set on a specific breed, your home, lifestyle, etc. may not be right for that particular breed of dog. A reputable Show Breeder will know what the breed is best suited for. For example, some breeds are not good with small children, some breeds would not work well in an apartment because they need lots of exercise, some breeds would not do well being left alone for 9-10 hours a day while the owner is at work. It is the Breeder's responsibility to make certain that their puppies go into the right environment where the puppies will thrive. Please don't be offended if a Breeder tells you that your situation isn't a good fit for that particular breed. The Breeder probably is correct.
> 
> 6. Remember that Show Breeders go to dog shows almost every weekend. It may be convenient for you to call on the weekend, but it is inconvenient for the Breeders. I recommend calling on Tuesday or Wednesday. That is usually the best time for a show breeder. On Thursday or Friday, the Breeder is usually getting ready to go to the show and on Monday, the Breeder is busy bathing dogs for the week.
> 
> 7. Many, many, many Show Breeders work outside the home in a job/career. Breeding is a hobby to them, so please remember to be considerate of their time. In addition, many small Show Breeders produce only 1-2 litters a year, and since, Maltese litters are usually small, they may not have ANY Pet Puppies available.
> 
> 8. If approaching a Show Breeder or Handler at a dog show, remember that they are usually busy getting their dog(s) ready for the show ring. Make sure to wait until AFTER the breed has shown to talk to the Breeder or Handler. Let them concentrate on what they're doing in getting their dog(s) ready.
> 
> 9. Don't be upset that Breeders talk to each other. Remember, if you're calling about a pet puppy and the Breeder doesn't currently have a litter or isn't expecting one soon, he/she will probably contact several of their Show Breeder friends on your behalf.
> 
> Overall, 99.9% of Show Breeders are wonderful people. But, they are human and have a life outside of breeding and raising puppies. Show Breeders study, study, study to do the best they can in producing well breed puppies that are healthy, happy and fit the breed standard.
> 
> But, because Show Breeders are human -- they aren't perfect. As in all things, some are better than others. Some you may "click" with and some you may not.
> 
> SM is dedicated primarily to the pet owner. Most pet owners have little experience with Show Breeders. I was a top Breeder for more than 25 years (Lhasa Apsos) and I hope that this information provides a little more insight into your Show Breeder experiences.


Lynn, this is an excellent post. One very imnportant fact that you did point out is, if you are at a dog show, PLEASE wait till after the breeder has shown their dog. The stress and time to prepare the Maltese is just that very stressful.

Of course the beagle show breeder may be more approacable or any other short or non-haired breed. They too have to get their dogs ready, but it is a far more difficult task for breeds like the Maltese. 

Just my advice, to anyone looking for a Maltese, I personally would start out with a phonecall, and ask the breeder is this a good time. 

I still don't understand why my vet turns green when she hears the term-show breeder, I think that is so sad, but I never asked.

All I will say, is that there are very very very special Maltese show breeders out there. That truly LOVE the dogs they are showing, as well as every dog under their care. When they do show, of course they would love to win, but I honestly think those who are in it with their heart, they are so proud of their Maltese whether win or loose.

Showing is VERY expensive, and those who do show from their hearts, and breed every now and then, I think it is safe to say, as far as making any money off of it, is just not factual, far from it.

I would even go as far as to say, that there are show breeders with so much experience, that probably would prefer, not to show, some enjoy it some don't. But if they don't show, then they are considered a byb.

There is so much that goes into it, far more than a pet owner even realizes, even myself.

There truly are loving wonderful show breeders. Some names are known, some are not. 

For a future pet owner looking looking for a Maltese puppy, it's great to get feedback, from others who have purchased a dog from x breeder, but also do your research. 

Mostly, you want a Maltese breeder, that loves their babies, and breed to the standard which is 4 to 7 pounds, I do beleive. If you find a breeder like that, you have truly struck gold.

Asking for a "tiney" Maltese one that is less than 4 pds, I don't think is something you truly want to ask for. There are times, that these wonderful breeders who do breed to the standard, will just by chance of a smaller one, but to have a precious Maltese bred to the standard by a loving breeder, is a true blessing. Honestly they are out there, just do all the research you can and go with what you thing is best, go with your gut feeling, your comfort level. 

In any group, no matter what it is, you will find people you connect with and perhaps people that you don't. 

Just don't loose faith, there are breeders who show, that love, adore and are so proud of the dog they are showing, and are not soley in it for the win. 

Again, I feel the best way, to obtain all of this, is an initial phone call, that is mutally a good time for both you and the breeder. 

Great post Lynn, and I hope my added input as a pet owner helps as well.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Thanks Lynn. I am completely fascinated with this world and drink up all information I come upon. Although I'll probably be in the market for a puppy, all of this is good information is so interesting to me. Thank you so much for sharing, and all of you show breeders out there, thank you too, please share more, we love it!

I'd tell you all more about my hobbies, but you probably don't care about trash TV.


----------



## Snowbody

Great post, Lynn. :aktion033::aktion033:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Thanks Lynn. I am completely fascinated with this world and drink up all information I come upon. Although I'll probably be in the market for a puppy, all of this is good information is so interesting to me. Thank you so much for sharing, and all of you show breeders out there, thank you too, please share more, we love it!
> 
> *I'd tell you all more about my hobbies, but you probably don't care about trash TV*.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love trash TV. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I knew I liked you Lynn. We love Maltese, Lhasas (my first ever dog was a Lhasa, Angel) and trash TV. Does it get any better than that?


----------



## Ladysmom

What a great post, Lynn! Thanks for taking the time to explain things from a show breeder's perspective.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

LuvMyBoys said:


> I knew I liked you Lynn. We love Maltese, Lhasas (my first ever dog was a Lhasa, Angel) and trash TV. Does it get any better than that?


Laura -- sitting in front of the TV -- watching a good old Trash TV show and grooming the fluffs -- best thing in the world!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom

My first dog was a Lhasa TOO! "Maggie Mae" was her name.


----------



## emmy123

My first dog as a grown person  was a lhasa as well. He has been at the Rainbow Bridge for almost 23 years and I still miss him. I don't think his breeder is still around but I believe she was a show breeder- her name is/was Ginny Freeman and she was from Virginia. I met her when she would bring her puppies to the Nursing Home where I worked for socialization. What wonderful times we had- the Seniors and the Pups!! Just curious if any of you Lhasa lovers have heard of her.

whoops! A bit off topic here - sorry. 

This was a Great EDUCATIONAL post about the show breeders. A coworker breeds German Shepherds and works full time. She loves her breed but has had to choose not to have puppies right now.It is just too hard she says to do it the way that she wants and to work. I believe she works with other breeders to further their lines. She owns the daddy


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:thumbsup: Lynn Thanks for sharing this thread.. we all would love to hear more of your wisdom from your years in the dog show world. I started my life in show world in my 50's and have enjoyed and endured the education of this fascinating world and some days wish I could have started at a younger age.. Yet one of my mentors whom I will get to be with this week at the Kansas City show is in her mid 70's and still going strong! It is a fun and challenging hobby that has been an "outlet" for the part of me that loves dogs. I especially like the part of your thread that is communicating that most show breeders can't just assembly line produce what a pet buyer wants. There are many different "levels" of show breeders in that some are doing it mostly for themselves for the pleasure of breeding for that next wonderful example of the breed and aren't having lots of litters in a year's time. They may have 1 show dog per year for several reasons while other show breeders breed more often because they are selling show hopefuls. They may be at shows almost every weekend while a small breeder may not be at shows as much. I've sold many a show quality dog as a pet because I want to keep the # of my dogs at a low #. Like others who want their #s to be low they may not have a large # of champions on their website in comparison to others, we just have a different approach to how/why we are showing. I applaud those who have had success in their breeding programs that have produced many many champions and have had a wonderful influence on the development of this breed. Anyone in the Kansas city area please consider coming to the show this Thursday through Sunday show times for Maltese are Thurs. 12:40. Friday 2:40 Saturday 1:55 and Sunday 1:50.


----------



## MoonDog

:aktion033: Wonderful post. :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsup: Lynn Thanks for sharing this thread.. we all would love to hear more of your wisdom from your years in the dog show world. I started my life in show world in my 50's and have enjoyed and endured the education of this fascinating world and some days wish I could have started at a younger age.. Yet one of my mentors whom I will get to be with this week at the Kansas City show is in her mid 70's and still going strong! It is a fun and challenging hobby that has been an "outlet" for the part of me that loves dogs. I especially like the part of your thread that is communicating that most show breeders can't just assembly line produce what a pet buyer wants. There are many different "levels" of show breeders in that some are doing it mostly for themselves for the pleasure of breeding for that next wonderful example of the breed and aren't having lots of litters in a year's time. They may have 1 show dog per year for several reasons while other show breeders breed more often because they are selling show hopefuls. They may be at shows almost every weekend while a small breeder may not be at shows as much. I've sold many a show quality dog as a pet because I want to keep the # of my dogs at a low #. Like others who want their #s to be low they may not have a large # of champions on their website in comparison to others, we just have a different approach to how/why we are showing. I applaud those who have had success in their breeding programs that have produced many many champions and have had a wonderful influence on the development of this breed. Anyone in the Kansas city area please consider coming to the show this Thursday through Sunday show times for Maltese are Thurs. 12:40. Friday 2:40 Saturday 1:55 and Sunday 1:50.


:goodpost: Jeanne -- thanks for adding this. I know that I didn't think of everything.


----------

